# Favorite SQ listening tracks.



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

So i'm in the middle of setting up my latest system and was noticing i tune a lot by listening to the same Reference tracks i have for years. Nothing is wrong with these tracks as i'm very intimate with them and know what they should sound like, so as tools they are phenomenal. I'm more just wondering.....

What are your Favorite tracks to tune to, once the "heavy lifting" is out of the way?

here's my list: and reason why i love these songs to evaluate systems by:


Serengetti Walk by david grusin |the progressive beat is steady and each stanza increases in dynamic range.
Hotel California off of hell freezes over by the eagles| one of the best recordings ever
Crush off of before these crowded streets by Dave matthews band| intro walking bass line is the stuff dreams are made of
yyz of of the live rio album remastered by Rush|HUGE DYNAMIC RANGE, from the tiny cymbal hits in the begining to the massive bass hits at the end
We do what we can of off Tuesday night music club by sheryl crow| i'm not sure there has been a more Sultry unprocessed female voice ever recorded. you can just about smell the smoke in the room and feel the sax on the back of your neck as it moans at you . 


So what are your favorites and why?

I'd love to know....


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

I put in Dave Matthews Band - Under the Table and Dreaming, which is one of the first dozen CDs I ever bought, to test my system recently. It keeps blowing my mind at how great this album sounds. I have listened to it countless times and it's just wonderful on a good sound system.

Another great sounding CD from my teenage years is Tool - Aenima. I saw this on a list of best mastered albums, and it's deserving of that honor.

A third phenomenal album to test a system is A Perfect Circle - The Thirteenth Step. I like the track "Vanishing" for a test of wide dynamic range. When the very quiet intro transitions into loud percussion those tom hits are thunderous.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Hotel California (unplugged) is a really nice recording indeed 

Might wanna take a look at these discs, they contain a few good dynamic recordings:

Yello - Touch Yello (2009)
Infected Mushroom - Converting Vegetarians (2003)
Faith No More - King for a Day Fool For a Lifetime (1995)
Rage Against The Machine - Rage Against The Machine (1992)

Diana Krall have some nice live disc too, can't remember the name though =/


----------



## Mr_Bob (Jul 8, 2009)

For frequency range i use Pink Floyd - Dark side of the Moon
Melody Gardot -"if the stars were mine" is an awesome track for vocals
For dynamics i use Dragonfly psytrance compilations (i have 2)


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Here's my 3 track contribution:
- Sting "*Shape of my Heart*" found on in Leon The Professional Soundtrack
- Celtic Woman "*You Raise Me Up*"
- Vivaldi "4 Seasons - *Presto*" Telarc Recording


----------



## DR34M 7H3473R (Feb 25, 2008)

I could name a bunch that have mostly been discussed in other similar threads but today, I picked up MTV Unplugged - Alice in Chains. Every song seems to test my system in different ways. Excellent CD. Another good CD is Coil by Toad The Wet Sprocket.


----------



## romanbenoit (Oct 21, 2009)

Try the "Immaculate Collection" by Madonna. Track 15 Vogue is an especially nice test for any system.


----------



## upgrayedd (Apr 19, 2011)

-10000 maniacs Speak to Me Live unplugged
-Metallica Blackened boomtastic substages will destroy this song along with most other early metallica 
-Pink Floyd Breathe
-Tori Amos Cloud on my Tongue
-Nirvana Oh Me live unplugged


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Oct 15, 2011)

I know this wont be alot of y'all cup of tea but I've been listening to alot of "dubstep" music lately.. Has alot of highs, mids & bass.. Even has sudden bass drops.. I can't spell the artists names because they cater to mostly ravers but maybe you should check out "Cracks", "Bass Cannon" & "Haunted".. IJS, they'll test your system.. Might make you say WTF while doing it but still, give it a try..


----------



## dk_4x4 (Jan 1, 2012)

Shania Twain: "From This Moment On" -Love Female Vocals, soft Guitar
Kc & JoJo: "Crazy" -R&B is always good.


& that I Jam out to Baby Alice: "Pina Colada Boy" -lol


----------



## jab4au (May 31, 2010)

Anything off Dire Straits "Brothers in Arms" album. Also, Sting's "Ten Sumner's Tales" is a great one to use.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

jab4au said:


> Anything off Dire Straits "Brothers in Arms" album. Also, Sting's "Ten Sumner's Tales" is a great one to use.


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJOZzxWXSH4&feature=related

Grandma's Hands by Rob Star on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Tori Amos, _Boys for Pele_. The whole album. VERY dynamic music and she records in the best of places with the best equipment. She, herself, is a SQ recorder, if that makes sense.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

My current favourite is the remastered sacd version for the Art of Noise's - "Moments in Love" excellent track for imaging and detail.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

days of new the first album they put out is amazing madonna greatist hits , tool anima, tool schism , i recently got huey lewis and news greatist hits and it sound awsome to!!!
rage against the machine , fleet wood mac greatist hits so crazy good. i am big nine inch nails fan and gary numen .


----------



## Maximilliano (Aug 14, 2011)

My favorite 2 CD's are 

Counting Crows - August and Everything After
Live - Throwing Copper.

I've listened to both so many times on different systems that I can easily pin point differences between systems with these two disk.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

You want a midbass test...

Fuel - Slow. That whole album is pretty well recorded. Of course, Norah Jones is a good listen.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

ousooner2 said:


> You want a midbass test...
> 
> Fuel - Slow. That whole album is pretty well recorded. Of course, Norah Jones is a good listen.


I see your midbass and raise you a Deftones-Diamond Eyes


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Keith Don't Go by Nils Lofgren...

infact the entire acoustic live album is fantastic


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Great suggestions! I'll be trying some soon. Question for y'all.. Where do you buy your CDs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

jab4au said:


> Anything off Dire Straits "Brothers in Arms" album. Also, Sting's "Ten Sumner's Tales" is a great one to use.





ameuba10 said:


> I was thinking the same thing


x3

Who ever recorded The Dire Straits album did a amazing job on the sound quality. There vocals and guitar are breath taking.


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

Oliver said:


> Kristy Lee - Grandma's Hands - YouTube
> 
> Grandma's Hands by Rob Star on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


Wow can you say butch...lol


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

Michael Jackson- Beat it and Billie Jean


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Angrywhopper said:


> Great suggestions! I'll be trying some soon. Question for y'all.. Where do you buy your CDs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Torrents. Using Utorrent to download FLAC albums.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

ousooner2 said:


> Torrents. Using Utorrent to download FLAC albums.


True. If you want the actual CDs, half.com always does me right.


----------



## DCBCVW (Nov 18, 2011)

Bela Fleck and the Flecktones "Flight of the Cosmic Hippo." Track 2 and the Title Track hit the highs, the lows and just about everything in between.


----------



## Beato (Oct 21, 2011)

ousooner2 said:


> Torrents. Using Utorrent to download FLAC albums.


Are those albums free to download?


----------



## supramkivtt2jz (Apr 12, 2011)

I really enjoy Spanish Harlem by Rebecca Black on the Chesky Ultimate Demonstration Disk. Ive listened to it so many times with different equipment, it's one of the few songs that I can make a judgement of the equipment itself and not the recording of the song.


----------



## supramkivtt2jz (Apr 12, 2011)

Beato said:


> Are those albums free to download?


Ehh.... downloading anything by torrent is "free." However, it's not exactly legal.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

bmiller1 said:


> I see your midbass and raise you a Deftones-Diamond Eyes


Nice. I'll have to try that out! :laugh:



supramkivtt2jz said:


> I really enjoy Spanish Harlem by Rebecca Black on the Chesky Ultimate Demonstration Disk. Ive listened to it so many times with different equipment, it's one of the few songs that I can make a judgement of the equipment itself and not the recording of the song.


I hope this is a typo...Rebecca Black? lol...




Beato said:


> Are those albums free to download?





supramkivtt2jz said:


> Ehh.... downloading anything by torrent is "free." However, it's not exactly legal.


Yeah they're free. People freak out b/c it's "illegal" but I personally think it's still great for the industry. I want my songs in FLAC format for my car and house setup. Granted the artist isn't making money, but it's still free publicity. Everyone has different views I guess


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

bmiller1 said:


> I see your midbass and raise you a Deftones-Diamond Eyes


Amazing album..

I also go for RATM, Yello - Touch, and Christina Aguilera - Back to Basics


----------



## supramkivtt2jz (Apr 12, 2011)

ousooner2 said:


> I hope this is a typo...Rebecca Black? lol...


OH SHIII... Lol. I dont remember her last name now. But Spanish Harlem on The Ultimate Demonstration Disk is great. I could listen to that song all day using my crappy earbuds.



ousooner2 said:


> Yeah they're free. People freak out b/c it's "illegal" but I personally think it's still great for the industry. I want my songs in FLAC format for my car and house setup. Granted the artist isn't making money, but it's still free publicity. Everyone has different views I guess


I agree with you, I also think it helps the music industry as well. Maybe not high fidelity industries, however. I wasnt really dogging on it. Im just pointing out it IS illegal. I have a habit of being a cheapo towards electronic media and always find myself torrenting things.


----------



## mrcabdriver (Oct 30, 2011)

Toto - Africa
Tracy Chapman
Alice in Chains - Rooster unplugged
Fleetwood Mac
Ac/DC - some of it
Queen
Pink Floyd - Time
Police
Paula Abdul - Rush Rush


----------



## ADCS-1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Chris Isaac "San Fransisco days" (all acoustic, difficult wide-range voice)
Flim & the BB`s "Funhouse" (staging, bass in 16Hz range, dynamic)
Michael Jackson "Billie Jean" and "Thriller" (counting steps)
Kari Bremnes; many songs (dark female voice, exellent recorded) 
AC/DC "Thunderstruck" 
Yello "The race"

I always have atleast 1 of these CD`s handy in my car.


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings!

For those of you who have never experienced the latest in high resolution recordings let me make a suggestion. Go to HDTRACKS.com and look for the Metallica black album. It is a new remaster at 24/96 and it is a all together new album. Un real on its dynamics and the ability you will have to hear into the music!! You may have to download a program which will allow you to hear it in all of its glory, but trust me, its worth it!!

I have seen the future of the high end in recordings and it is this. Between the new servers capable of storing 1000's of recordings at a High Resolution and the new 32 bit 394Khz Dac chips the high end is quite well thank you very much!

For those of you who are ambitious and want to go dig to find a couple of really obscure artists who have performances and recordings that are superb look for these names:

George Faber " It Beats Workin'" Pope Music

Lorna Hunt " All In One Day" Classic Recordings

Michael McDonald and Forplay " Motown 40's" Dont know the label sorry!

This one is easier to find and it is an excellent recording of Aaron Copland's wonderful music about America!

Eric Kunzel and the Cincinnati Pops Orchestra " The Music of America"
Telarc # CD-80339 If I am not mistaken I believe this is also available in SACD format as well.

Enjoy!!

Nick Wingate
Focal America


----------



## mrcabdriver (Oct 30, 2011)

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> For those of you who have never experienced the latest in high resolution recordings let me make a suggestion. Go to HDTRACKS.com and look for the Metallica black album. It is a new remaster at 24/96 and it is a all together new album. Un real on its dynamics and the ability you will have to hear into the music!! You may have to download a program which will allow you to hear it in all of its glory, but trust me, its worth it!!


I must admit Metallica - Enter sandman has never sounded so good on my stereo. Thank you for the link.


----------



## coryip (May 17, 2007)

Al Di Meola, Kiss My Axe


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> For those of you who have never experienced the latest in high resolution recordings let me make a suggestion. Go to HDTRACKS.com and look for the Metallica black album. It is a new remaster at 24/96 and it is a all together new album. Un real on its dynamics and the ability you will have to hear into the music!! You may have to download a program which will allow you to hear it in all of its glory, but trust me, its worth it!!
> 
> ...



i don't know whether to thank you or curse you, i just spent like 150.00.... and I'm sure that's only the beginning..... ARGH!!!!


----------



## Beato (Oct 21, 2011)

ousooner2 said:


> *I* want *my songs* in FLAC format for my car and house setup. Granted the *artist isn't making money*, but it's still free publicity. Everyone has different views I guess


Yep, very different views on this. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Adding to the list;

Genesis - Selling England by the Pound
Ayreon - Into the Electric Castle
George Benson - The Getto
Supertramp - Anthology
Steve Hoffman's remasters from The Doors
Alice Cooper's Halo of Flies intro is fun...

Still trying to find the best Led Zeppelin CD's, so far the SHM-CD versions seem to win.


----------



## Winterboy04 (May 13, 2010)

DR34M 7H3473R said:


> I could name a bunch that have mostly been discussed in other similar threads but today, I picked up MTV Unplugged - Alice in Chains. Every song seems to test my system in different ways. Excellent CD. Another good CD is Coil by Toad The Wet Sprocket.


100% agree with this, that is the CD i use when i want to show off the car to people...sounds amazing, especially "Nutshell".

Dierks Bentley - Settle for a Slowdown (intro sounds unbelievable on the right setup)
Keith Urban - Stupid Boy
John Mayer - Neon (the guitar sounds like nothing else i've heard)


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Diana Krall - Live in Paris
Donald Fagen - Nightfly
FleetwoodMac - Rumours
Pink Floyd - DSoTM / WYWH / Animals


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

supramkivtt2jz said:


> OH SHIII... Lol. I dont remember her last name now. But _*Spanish Harlem*_ on The Ultimate Demonstration Disk is great. I could listen to that song all day using my crappy earbuds.


I believe both of you are referring to Rebecca Pigeon? This was a track from the late 1990's used as a demo in retail stores/salesmen.


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

Probably the best SQ, well engineered recording I've ever heard is Dire Straits "Brother in Arms". If you've never heard this disc, give it a listen. Amazing!


----------



## Machine7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Garsed and Helmerich: Under the Lash of Gravity (album): Galactic Waterhole (song)

-I got turned onto these guys via their "Exempt" album. "Exempt" is a great guitar music album with plenty of audiophile stuff thrown in. 

Under the Lash of Gravity as an album is much more out there- but the track Galactic Waterhole is amazing for everything from range to mid/sub response to imaging. It WILL challenge your system and WILL accelerate your pulse on a clean, strong system! 

Others:

King Crimson: Three of a Perfect Pair: Three of a Perfect Pair 

-A little of everything in a very unusual but completely melodic and beautiful way

Neil Young: Sleeps with Angels: Blue Eden
-For EQing/imaging highs

Luke Vibert: Big Soup: Welcome (Intro)

-In my previous system (00 BMW 5 series) the heavily bass synthesized vocals would descend around you!

The sub (400 watt to a sealed 12) was in the trunk firing at the side wall with the ski pass open. 

Then I deadened the rear deck which covered the factory sub holes and lost the amazing omnipresent bass


----------



## jab4au (May 31, 2010)

ameuba10 said:


> I was thinking the same thing


Great minds think alike!


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

- Life Without You - Stevie Ray Vaughn. The guitar intro is sweet
- Rush Rush - Paula Abdul. Soft music, good vocals and a nice fast bass hit throughout
- If You Don't Know Me By Now - Simply Red. Good vocals, very nice drum and good bass. Tests a wide range
- Desparado - Clint Black version. version I have is in front of an audience. just him and the guitar. Very good male vocals.
- Sisters - Steve Vai. Incredible guitar solo. No vocals.
- Where The Streets Have No Name - U2. The intro has a bass line that begins softly and peaks about a minute into it. Edge's guitar starts in about 40 seconds in.


----------



## deesz (Feb 1, 2010)

ill say some kind of new stuff. 
fray- hundred, great song from the gasp of his voice in the beginning to the piano playing through out the song
afternoon in madrid, triple d recording great guitar sounds. 
fleetwood mac- dance live album, love every song especially im so afraid, and big love.
john mayer- neon from his live album.
steve miller band- abracadabra. 
ray lynch- celestial soda pop.


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

Sheffield Labs "Drive" disc was made to demonstrate SQ systems.


----------



## dualmono21 (Oct 3, 2009)

rebecca pidgeon recorded spanish harlem 

for those of us who like to give the bottom end a little bit of a work out 

bjork first album some crazy bottom end which comes from nowhere and will test even the best subwoofers 
awolnation ... sail ... bass tones throughout track awesome to listen to 
phil collins ... in the air tonight couple of minutes into track drums kick in with an allmighty bang 
superman theme ...from the iasca disc this track as far as im concerned is the ultimate subwoofer test if you can get your sub to play this track PROPERLY and hear all the notes as there intended you have done exceptionally well 

midbass work out 

stone temple pilots ...self titled awesome grooves on this track but great for testing how quick and accurate you think your midbass is
alice in chains ... dirt as above some really great tracks which are surprisingly well recorded
underworld ..born slippy old track but very well recorded and will loosen the drivers up a touch 

midrange and high work out 

alison krauss ... down to the river to pray starts as a single voice then gradudually becomes a full choir , good for testing your staging also 
livingston taylor ..grandmas hands one if not the best recording of this class ic song 
terence trent darby ... introducing the hardline great album alltogether very well recorded and the track which is just pure vocal never ever fails to send a shiver up my spine 


i could on for hours with these tracks


----------



## JWAT15 (Mar 6, 2011)

I like anything metallica and nirvana although some of the recordings are questionable and probably done under the influence of heavy drugs haha

to test most systems ive had i use the eagles hell freezes over album, some madonna too


----------



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

this one almost isn't fair- it will make (almost) any system sound great at the low and high end-

Kraftwerk, "Maximum Minimum Live" - Man Machine

for a tom tom mid bass "pounding" -

The Who, "Quadrophenia"- 

many speakers have not survived while cranking it during one of keith moon's solos.


----------



## wenn_du_weinst (Jan 2, 2010)

going to the run - Golden Earring
the one I love is gone - Katie Melua


----------



## Pitmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

The Rippingtons/ Live Across America
Fourplay/ Best Of
The Paul Simon Collection/ On My Way
Tracy Chapman/ New Beginning
Dave Matthews Band/ all
Diana Krall/ All For You
Norah Jones/ Come Away With Me
Fleetwood Mac/ The Dance, Greatest Hits



Play them all every time I tweak my system, just to hear any slight changes


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Keep posting folks..


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Even though i'v heard the song a thousand times, I just listened to "Can't tell me Nothing" by kanye west, and was impressed at the clarity of the production. solid tune. 
I'm searching for a CD copy of Shumei Taiko performances in Chicago.... supposed to be the nuts....


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

i have to add the re-mastered version of mj's "billy jean" and Walk like an Egyptian by the bangles


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Putting my list together now...too many to choose from, LOL.

PLEASE LIST the RECORD LABEL NAME and CATALOG # for the discs/tracks you are posting, especially for REMASTERs. 

Thanks!


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

Joe Satriani- The Crush of Love


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

bbfoto said:


> Putting my list together now...too many to choose from, LOL.
> 
> PLEASE LIST the RECORD LABEL NAME and CATALOG # for the discs/tracks you are posting, especially for REMASTERs.
> 
> Thanks!


my issue is i've found a lot of these tracks so don't have that info.


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

Janis Ian - "Ride Me Like A Wave" on the Breaking Silence album, 1992 on Morgan Creek. If your system is any good, you should feel like you're right there in front of the band.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

ok found some AWESOME new music 

Artist: Rodrigo y Gabriela 
Track: Santo Domingo (featuring C.U.B.A)
Album: Area 52
Accoustic guitar and Classic Cuban Big Band.....
the drum break down around the 2:40 mark of the song is the NUTS
Granted if you don't like the style of music it might not be your cup of tea, but the recording values are top notch and this will let you know immediately whether or not your system has serious mid bass/ midrange chops....


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> Keith Don't Go by Nils Lofgren...
> 
> infact the entire acoustic live album is fantastic


Thank you for listing this, I LOVE acoustic guitar and even though i just picked up this album yesterday its going to be one of my favorites! i never would have known about it if it were not for your post!


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

Florence and the Machine Live music. What a voice.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

quietfly said:


> Thank you for listing this, I LOVE acoustic guitar and even though i just picked up this album yesterday its going to be one of my favorites! i never would have known about it if it were not for your post!


absolutely...and to think i picked it up for 1.99 at the used cd store in SF a coupla years ago.

its hard to imagine anyone whos into SQ not loving that entire cd


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

BB King and Eric clapton - riding with the king(album)

all I can say is wow. amazing in every way


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

Nils Lofgren is an excellent CD. I didn't pay much attention to it until later on when I demo his track on the new amp. The dynamics is outstanding on that CD. 


I used to listen to Yao Si Ting Endless Love series if you hear her singing hotel california it is pretty impressive and the music is excellent. 

Yao Si Ting - Hotel California - YouTube

Some live demo I did in Chris Pates car with some of Yao Si Ting songs
Chris pate civic Mosconi Focal Utopia - YouTube


As for now:
Winterplay - Songs of Colored Love
Winterplay - Touche Mon Amour
Master Superior Audiophile 2011
Accustic Arts - Uncompressed World Vol.2

Some of the very good ones that I came on top of my head right now are :
Best Audiophile Voices Vol. 1 -> 7. I have had the first album since 2004 and its' still by far the best vocal selection CD.
Best Audiophile Male Voices
Focal The Spirit of Sound CDs. Excellent selection of tracks with different genre of music
Linn Super Surround Sound Collection 
FIM Super Sound Series 1 - 3
Supreme Stereo Sound Vol 1. - 10
Friends of Charlotta - Live in Studio


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

cruzinbill said:


> BB King and Eric clapton - riding with the king(album)
> 
> all I can say is wow. amazing in every way


No disrespect meant, but IMHO, this isn't that amazing. This is one of my least favorite albums (DVD-Audio disc) that I have EVER purchased, and I love the blues.  To me it's just lifeless, commercialized, elevator snooze-blues, and I like and respect both artists very much...King a bit more than Clapton.

If you really love the blues, and either of these artists, you are Much better off with other albums, even if the SQ might not be as good. I just can't listen to this one...actually, I shuddered at several points throughout the disc the first time I sat down and listened to it, haha. Again, it's just my personal opinion, others may love it and that's fine.

But, if you like the blues and B.B. King, try "Live at the Regal".

Artist: B.B. King
Album: Live at the Regal
Label: Mobile Fidelity Sound Lab
Cat.#: UDCD548 

or

Artist: B.B. King
Album: Blues on the Bayou
Label: MCA Records
Cat.#: MCD 11 879-2

But with any album (CD), including the above, I urge you to listen to samples of the songs first by going to any number of sites...hdtracks, amazon, etc.

What's the point of purchasing a great SQ track or CD if you'll only listen to it a few times and don't enjoy it? Yeah, I know there are those tracks that none of us like, but they're great for tuning and demo'ing our systems. And I guess if it's a free download, there's nothing to lose...just sayin'.

Unfortunately, most of the great blues artists recorded their best performances way back in the day before there was high-quality recording equipment. But for me, it's even worse listening to a mediocre or bad performance when the recording/SQ is excellent.

Here's a few more blues artists/tracks...

Tracks: "Where You Been So Long?" AND "When the Hurt Is Over (Maybe Love Will Flow)"
Artist: Mighty Sam McClain
Album: Soul Survivor, Best Of... (Hybrid SACD)
Label: Audioquest Music
Cat.#: AQSA1053

Great Blues Performances/Not so great SQ:

Track: Christo Redemptor
Artist: Charlie Musselwhite
Album: Blues Masters, Vol. 4 - Harmonica Classics
Label: 1992 Rhino Records
Cat.#: R2 71124


Tracks: Early in the Morning, Good Morning Schoolgirl, Hoodoo Man Blues (Original & Alternate Take)
Artist: Junior Wells' Chicago Blues Band, with Buddy Guy
Album: Hoodoo Man Blues
Label: 1993 Delmark Records
Cat.#: DD-612


Track: My Love Will Never Die
Artist: Magic Sam Maghett
Album: West Side Soul
Label: 1993 Delmark Records
Cat.#: DD-615


On a different note (and different genres), I keep coming back to these albums for SQ and overall enjoyment:

Artist: Ziggy Marley
Album: Spirit of Music
Label: 1999 Elektra Entertainment
Cat.#: 62396-2

Artist: Ziggy Marley
Album: Dragonfly
Label: 2003 BMG/Tuff Gong/RCA Victor/Private Music
Cat.# 01934-11636-2 (Private Music)

Track: Dragonfly (Live in Studio Acoustic)
Artist: Ziggy Marley
Album: Live from the Archives 2 - 92.9 WBOS
Label: 2004 Rounder Records / WBOS
Cat.# Rounder 11671-8106-2

Various Artists: Morcheeba, Sinead O'Connor, Finley Quaye, Luscious Jackson, Herbert Laws, Natalie Merchant, Smoke City, Spearhead, The Roots, Davina, Kid Loco, Skylab, Baaba Maal, Duncan Sheik, Majestic 12, Clark Terry, Angelo Badalamenti
Album: Red Hot + Rhapsody (The Gershwin Groove) compilation
Label: 1998 The Red Hot Org./ Verve / PolyGram / Antilles
Cat.# 314 557 788-2

Artist: The Police
Album: Synchronicity (SACD)
Label: 2003 A&M Records
Cat.#: 069 493 606-2

Artist: The Pretenders
Album: Isle of View (Acoustic "unplugged")
Label: 1995 Warner Music UK Ltd./BMG
Cat.#: 9 46085-2

Artist: Bob Dylan (tracks: What Was It You Wanted?, What Good Am I?)
Album: Oh Mercy (SACD)
Label: 1989/2003 Sony Music Ent./Columbia Records
Cat.#: CH 90316

Track: Party (Reprise Remix, Acoustic)
Artist: Nelly Furtado
Album: Ultra Chilled 02
Label: 2002 Ultra Records
Cat.#: UL1121-2


...YMMV

X2 on:

Melody Gardot - My One & Only Thrill 
Diana Krall - Live in Paris & Love Scenes
Tracy Chapman - Where You Live
Nils Lofgren - Keith Don't Go
Art of Noise - Moments in Love (SACD)
Billy Idol - Prodigal Blues
Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms
Alice in Chains - MTV Unplugged
Livingston Taylor - Grandma's Hands
Chris Isaak - San Francisco Days
Pure Prairie League - Bustin' Out
Cowboy Junkies - The Trinity Session & Trinity Revisited
Chesky Ultimate Demonstration Disc


So many more...

Oh, forgot for mention the KCRW "Rare On Air" series of CDs. A few real gems on each CD, which are all recorded "Live" (and mostly acoustic) in the KCRW studio in Santa Monica. A few of my favorite tracks from these are "Everybody Can Change" buy Vic Chestnut http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z79V3-DfPA , and "Which Will..." by Lucinda Williams http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpP11qYuhg8 .


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

quietfly said:


> ok found some AWESOME new music
> 
> Artist: Rodrigo y Gabriela
> Track: Santo Domingo (featuring C.U.B.A)
> ...



Pretty much all of their music is awesome, been listening to them for a couple years & they never cease to amaze me. Their last 2 albums (self titled & 11:11) both sound really good and are a fun listen


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

AndyInOC said:


> Pretty much all of their music is awesome, been listening to them for a couple years & they never cease to amaze me. Their last 2 albums (self titled & 11:11) both sound really good and are a fun listen


Area 52 is their newest album, just cam out this week, its really good!!!


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

quietfly said:


> Area 52 is their newest album, just cam out this week, its really good!!!


I'll look for it, thank you for the heads up!


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

I liked their music too, found out they also play on most of the Pirates of the Carabean tracks from On Stranger Tides by Hans Zimmer. That should work great on a good setup:


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Got Area 52 online this afternoon, interesting album. Basically songs from S/T and 11:11 re-recorded with a full band. Looking forward to listening in the car.


----------



## Beato (Oct 21, 2011)

Artist - Eric Johnson
Album - Up Close
Tracks - Gem + soul_surprise
Eric Johnson - Soul Surprise - YouTube

=======================================
Artist - Lunatic Soul 

Album - Lunatic Soul 
Tracks - Summerland
Lunatic Soul - Summerland - YouTube

Album - II
Tracks - Suspended In Whiteness + Wanderings
Lunatic Soul - Suspended in Whiteness - YouTube
Lunatic Soul - Wanderings - YouTube

Album - Impressions
Tracks - Impression III
Lunatic Soul - Impression III - YouTube

=======================================
Artist - Porcupine tree
Album - The Incident 
Tracks - Bonnie the Cat + Flicker
Porcupine Tree - Bonnie the Cat - YouTube
Porcupine Tree - Flicker - YouTube

=======================================
Artist - OSI
Album - Blood
Tracks - Stockholm + Blood
OSI - Stockholm [HD] - YouTube
OSI - Blood [HD] - YouTube


----------



## stochastic (Jan 24, 2012)

dualmono21 said:


> rebecca pidgeon recorded spanish harlem
> 
> for those of us who like to give the bottom end a little bit of a work out
> 
> ...


Nice choices.

I'm really glad someone else mentioned awolnation as it's a real telling speaker workout - though I'm tired of them already.

Which Bjork album the 1977 release or the 1993 release (many consider the 1993 release to be the first)?

-------

One CD that the guitar heads around here should try to get their hands on is Walter Zanetti - Cantos Yourba De Cuba
Google Translate
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_uYWnxd4ps
If you can't get a copy you might want to send me a pm.

I'll sit down and make a longer list in a while.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Sarah Chang - Chopin Nocturne Violin NEW - YouTube


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Eric Bibb
Where the green grass grows


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

BigRed said:


> Eric Bibb
> Where the green grass grows


^AMAZING track. In fact, if you just bought this one SACD/CD that this track appears on you would have a pretty incredible Demo/Test CD on one disc. Most of the other tracks on this disc are spectacular. Listen to samples (albeit low-fi) on Amazon. Note: Even though it says "Vinyl" in the description, it is actually a Hybrid SACD/DSD CD disc.

Amazon.com: Opus 3 Test CD, Vol. 5 [Vinyl]: Various Artists: Music


----------



## SPLaddict (Sep 14, 2010)

Live version from the album "Hell freezes over" by the eagles – Hotel California!


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

bbfoto said:


> ^AMAZING track. In fact, if you just bought this one SACD/CD that this track appears on you would have a pretty incredible Demo/Test CD on one disc. Most of the other tracks on this disc are spectacular. Listen to samples (albeit low-fi) on Amazon. Note: Even though it says "Vinyl" in the description, it is actually a Hybrid SACD/DSD CD disc.
> 
> Amazon.com: Opus 3 Test CD, Vol. 5 [Vinyl]: Various Artists: Music


if you like bibb, you'll most likely like Taj Mahal... 

Loving in my baby's eyes and Lonely Avenue are some of his stand outs.....


----------



## Miller319 (Jan 8, 2012)

This thread has cost me a lot of money in used CDs.....but keep em coming anyways.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Female vocal , test upper midrange and lower treble frequencies


Sandy Denny - Green Grow The Laurels - YouTube


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Oliver said:


> Female vocal , test upper midrange and lower treble frequencies
> 
> 
> Sandy Denny - Green Grow The Laurels - YouTube


Always loved "Banks of the Nile" from Sandy's "No More Sad Refrains/Anthology" album, too. Well recorded for it's day.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Eagles - Hell Freezes Over (worth another mention, just a great album)

Metallica (with the San Francisco Symphony Orchestra) - S&M

Michael Jackson - Remastered albums

Sarah McLachlan - Mirrorball

2Cellos - self-titled album (two cello artists covering popular songs, instrumental)

I also like the Hans Zimmer movie soundtracks, most any of them sound good to me, dynamic music, all instrumental.


----------



## rallypoint_1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Been going through all of my cd's and played *Madonna's Immaculate Collection*...it sounds fantastic. It has it all. Bass, mids and highs. My wife really loved the way it played my car. I said it was because of my system.LOL


----------



## eprater1 (Dec 13, 2010)

couple of my favorites with great varriety

Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing
Zac Brown Band "Pass the Jar" DVD (Live Recording of Concert) - Junkyard and Who Knows
Lorena McKentric - all her stuff is good
Clint Black - Like the Rain
Red hot Chili Peppers - My Freinds
STP and AIC- Unplugged, entire sets
Master P - Make them say uhhhh i know i know but the bass lines can truly test your low end
Janes Addiction - Jane Says Live w/steel drums


oh almost forgot any John Butler Trio stuff and Jamey Johnson live at the CMT's - "Macon"


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Tears For Fears' album Songs From The Big Chair. Specifically, I enjoy the song Head Over Heels.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

rallypoint_1 said:


> Been going through all of my cd's and played *Madonna's Immaculate Collection*...it sounds fantastic. It has it all. Bass, mids and highs. My wife really loved the way it played my car. I said it was because of my system.LOL


Great album. Some of the versions differ between that and the actual individual albums. 
I think my favorite song of them all is Live To Tell. 



If you like that, check out Belinda Carlisles' music. Belinda and Heaven On Earth are more notable to me. 
Plus her stuff with the Go-Gos is good as well.


----------



## Vanlan (Jul 20, 2011)

mmhmm, love me some red hot chili peppers. idk bout the sq, but gotta love some crazy, heroine inspired music!


----------



## rallypoint_1 (Oct 26, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> Great album. Some of the versions differ between that and the actual individual albums.
> I think my favorite song of them all is Live To Tell.
> 
> 
> ...


Really? I used to love The Go-Go's!! I had the cassette with the "our lips are sealed" when it came out. I was about 11 years old.LOL. Going to have to get another copy!! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

Tracks of my tears - Brenda Russel
Just my Imagination- Will Downing
I heard it Through the Grapevine- Dave Grusin
The Lucky One - Alison Krauss
New York City - Norah Jones


----------



## eprater1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Vanlan said:


> mmhmm, love me some red hot chili peppers. idk bout the sq, but gotta love some crazy, heroine inspired music!


i was refering mostly to either thier older stuff and i mean old like before blood sex sugar that has a very raw unfiltered sound much like Cage the Elephant or some of the Smashing Pumpkins stuff. just has a natural unkept sound to it like it would if you were at one of their concerts in a smaller venue. not always the cleanest sound but very accurate to what it would sound like live. on the flip side of that i thought Stadium Arcadium was very well recorded and can listen to it front to back.


----------



## ZeNmAc (Sep 11, 2010)

Riverside. Period.

One of the few bands I know that requires at least a decent system to sound good. As an example, I first listened to riverside on youtube with onboard soundcard and my audio technica ath-m50's. It was ok but sounds way better with a good rip and much better on a good system.

And no this doesn't mean their music sucks, it sounds incredible on a good system.

Also porcupine tree although I'm starting to like them less and less.

Off topic...
I've noticed that music that does suck (IMO) that sounds fine on cheap speakers doesn't sound all that much better on good speakers. (Ok, I admit, you can hear every detail...all five of them ). On the other hand, good music has so many little details that you completely miss on cheap speakers and it just sounds ok. Then good speakers really let you enjoy the music. IMO this is why classical music isn't liked anymore. I enjoy classical music from time to time but recordings don't do it justice. Also why not as many ppl like (some) metal. On cheap speakers it just sounds like noise because there's so much detail.

Back on topic...

To reply a few pages back, I buy most of my cd's from amazon. And yes torrents are stealing. Support good music. If you think bands don't deserve your money, dont waste your time listening to them .


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

TRACK: "Film Noir: Danger City"
ARTIST: Fay Lovsky & La Bande Dessinée
ALBUM (CD): Fay Lovsky & La Bande Dessinée
LABEL: Basta (Netherlands)
CAT.#: 30-9030-2
UPC: 8-712530-903028

There are many other excellent SQ tracks on this album.

fay lovsky & la bande dessinée - film noir 'danger city'.wmv - YouTube


Also, Sheffield Labs has released a DXD 24-bit 352.8kHz-mastered disc of the old standby, "The Sheffield Lab Drum & Track Disc". The first two drum improve tracks are even more dynamic with less noise than the original release. 

Amazon.com: The Sheffield Lab Drum & Track Disc (DXD Master): Jim Keltner, Ron Tutt: Music


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Norah Jones* - ANYTHING
*Allan Taylor* - Colour To The Moon
*Deftones* - Diamond Eyes
*Eagles* - Hotel California
*Evanescense* - My Immortal 
*Keith Urban* - Without You or anything else really
*Gorillaz* - Kids With Guns (solid midbass, nice and centered and punchy)

I'll have to look at my Itunes to see what else I regularly use for testing


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

ousooner2 said:


> *Deftones* - Diamond Eyes


I'm a Deftones fan but Diamond Eyes is hands down my favorite "new" album, I can't turn it off. 

I also really enjoy,

*Alice in Chains* - Facelift and MTV's Unplugged
*Alison Krauss + Union Station* - New Favorite
*Citizen Cope* - The Clarence Greenwood Recordings


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings!

To respond to the post about great recordings and classical music let me interdict my two cents. 

There are a number of wonderful recording labels that all they do is classical and they do it quite well. Unfortunately, it is my experience that if you do not have a system with the ability to reveal every nuance of the recording plus a very large room with correct acoustical treatment plus speakers capable of reproducing music fundamentals below 40hz, classical music is not fully represented in a system. 

Chamber music and a string quartet can be played back with realistic soundstaging and imaging with a really good set of monitors, but to get a realistic soundstage takes lots of power with tremendous control over the speakers plus the room and speakers to do it in!

Classical music is alive and well. In the home audiophile world the number of recordings being made world wide to support the hobby is quite large. Go pick up and copy of the Absolute Sound or Stereophile and see the number of classical recordings being reviewed. On a side note, my Fiance' and I attended the Austin Symphony not to long ago to a packed house! Now, the Austin Symphony is pretty good, but its not the London Symphony. People attending were of all ages and I was pleasantly surprised by the number of teenagers I saw at the event. Made me smile!

Nick Wingate Jr.
National Training Coordinator
Focal/Mosconi/Audio System/Illusion Audio/ Raven Audio


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

stockley.rod said:


> I'm a Deftones fan but Diamond Eyes is hands down my favorite "new" album, I can't turn it off.


It would be mine too...if I can dial in my tune. Still a little muffled and lacks vibrance. I think my mids are overpowering my tweeters.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

You guys who like acoustic stuff _really_ should check out Soraya's "Suddenly". Very well recorded with an amazing live room feel. 

Low quality video-
Soraya - Suddenly (English Version) - YouTube


----------



## mutombo19 (Feb 4, 2012)

soraya is great, though in english i dunno....

Erin boheme - what love is


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Xmas Steps by Mogwai ...and heaps more variety for about $0.50 + shipping at Amazon.

I think there is probably something for just about everyone on this 3-CD Matador Records Compilation and most of it is well-recorded. Just take a look at the track listing, there's not too much time or money to lose here.

Amazon.com: Everything Is Nice Matador Records: Various Artists: Music


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

Mitsu1grn said:


> There are a number of wonderful recording labels that all they do is classical and they do it quite well. Unfortunately, it is my experience that if you do not have a system with the ability to reveal every nuance of the recording plus a very large room with correct acoustical treatment plus speakers capable of reproducing music fundamentals below 40hz, classical music is not fully represented in a system.


Care to share the names of these labels? maybe recommend a few "essential" recordings for someone new to genre? It would be greatly appreciated, I've always had an interest in classical but never really understood the "scene" I suppose.


----------



## supernova7 (Dec 30, 2009)

One eyed one horned flying purple people eater by sheb wooley


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

supernova7 said:


> One eyed one horned flying purple people eater by sheb wooley


Hey, Thanks. That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

_ you oughta know_ by alanis morissette is surprising good


----------



## Pitmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

supernova7 said:


> One eyed one horned flying purple people eater by sheb wooley


That one ROCKS!:bowdown:


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

darrenforeal said:


> _ you oughta know_ by alanis morissette is surprising good


acoustic, Darren.  Her whole, Jagged Little Pill, Acoustic is good.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> acoustic, Darren.  Her whole, Jagged Little Pill, Acoustic is good.


yep that's the one! lol. You would know


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

"thats the way you do it, you play your guitar on the MTV, we gots to install microwave ovens custom kitchen deliveries....." 


^
I think this is a good SQ track. Especially the beggining.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

TrickyRicky said:


> "thats the way you do it, you play your guitar on the MTV, we gots to install microwave ovens custom kitchen deliveries....."
> 
> 
> ^
> I think this is a good SQ track. Especially the beggining.


yeah "money for nothing" is a good one


----------



## atxtrd (Apr 30, 2011)

joemk69 said:


> x3
> 
> Who ever recorded The Dire Straits album did a amazing job on the sound quality. There vocals and guitar are breath taking.


Check out their first one "Dire Straits", amazing as well!


----------



## atxtrd (Apr 30, 2011)

Los Super Seven - Siboney
Raul Malo - Today (entire cd)
The Art of Noise - Who's afraid of the Art of Noise
Tears for Fears - Change and Pale Shelter (both from "The Hurting" CD)
Dire Straits - Water of Love, Sultans of Swing and Lions (From the first CD "Dire Straits")
Lyle Lovett - South Dakota, Church (from Joshua Judges Ruth)
Toad the Wet Sprocket - Coil CD
Alison Krauss & Union Station - New FavoriteCD
NIN - Pretty Hate Machine CD
Sarah McLachlin - Surfacing
Nickel Creek- (they all sound good)
Eric Johnson - Ah Via Musicom
Eric Clapton- Unplugged
Neil Finn - Try Whistling This
The Tragically Hip - (anything)
Counting Crows- August and Everything After
Air - Moon Safari
Sade - Stronger Than Pride
Aimee Mann - Lost in Space


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

joemk69 said:


> x3
> 
> Who ever recorded The Dire Straits album did a amazing job on the sound quality. There vocals and guitar are breath taking.


I believe it was done at Sheffield labs


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

I recently got into Phaeleh after watching this video of 'Henry' building a tapped horn sub

25hz Tapped Horn Sub Build + Time Lapse Video - YouTube


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

some of my faversates are from dave mathews band, i also found a red hot chilli peppers song i really liked.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Artist: Lynyrd Skynyrd
Album: Endangered Species
Label: 1994 Capricorn Records
Cat.#: CXK 42028
UPC: 0-20831-1022-2-44

This is a recording using all Acoustic instruments. SQ is super clean and Excellent all the way around. Mandolins, Guitars, Acoustic Bass Guitar, Piano, tight Kick Drum/Drum Kit/Cymbals/Tambourine, and of course Ronnie Van Zant's gritty voice.

Standout tracks are: 

Heartbreak Hotel
Devil in the Bottle
Things Goin' On
I Ain't the One
Sweet Home Alabama
Am I Losin'
Poison Whiskey
The Last Rebel
...basically the whole disc.

And thanks for suggesting Rodrigo y Gabriela. I forgot that I had their "Live in Japan" DVD/CD set, which is excellent as well. Amazing talent here! This is the set I have:

Artist: Rodrigo y Gabriela
Album: Live in Japan
Label: 2008 Rubyworks/ATO Records
Cat.#: ATO0062 / 88088-21638-2
UPC: 8-80882-16382-2
This is a 2-Disc set, One DVD Video of the Live Performance, and One music CD.


Another favorite SQ disc if you like female jazz vocalists is:

Artist: Jacintha
Album: Autumn Leaves
Label: 1999 Groove Note Records
Cat.#: GRV1006-2
UPC: 6-60318-1006-2-7

The entire disc is great, but stand-out tracks for me are:

Autumn Leaves
Trav'lin' Light
Something's Gotta Give
Moon River


And I HIGHLY recommend the following SACD/CD:

Disc: Opus 3 Test CD #4: Depth of Image, Timbre, Dynamics. "Acoustic Music In Authentic Environments"
Label: 1993 Opus Records, Sweden
Cat.#: CD 19420
UPC: 7-392420-194203 

This is a Hybrid SACD/CD. It will play on standard "red book" CD players, but if you get a chance to demo this on a truly great audiophile system with a top-notch SACD player, DO IT! Let me just say that these recordings "Put You There" at the performance!

Absolutely Stunning Stand-out Tracks:

"The House of the Rising Sun" - Cyndee Peters & Eric Bibb
"Black Beauty (Ellington) ft. Kenny Davern" - Tomas Örnbergs' Blue Five and Friends
"Try a Little Tenderness" - Wood, Campbell, Conally (from Round' Midnight)
"Reunion Blues" (M. Jackson) - L-E Larsson (from Two Sides of Lars Erstrand)
"from the Drottningholms Music (Roman)" - Omnibus Wind Ensemble

This is mostly a collection of Jazz and Classical tracks. Amazing realism. On "from the Drottningholms Music", you can hear the "clicking" action of the keys and pads opening and closing on some of the woodwinds instruments.

The other Opus 3 Test CD (Volume 5) that I posted previously is IMO at least as good, if not better, than this disc. Again, even if you don't care for the style of music, I still have to Highly Recommend both of these ^.

And a simple female voice and a guitar:

Track: Everything is Free
Artist: Gillian Welch
Album: Time (The Revelator) (2001)
Label: Acony Records
Cat.#: ACNY-0103
UPC: 8 05147 01032 1


Here's a Hybrid SACD/DSD that is a bit corny but many of the tracks are amazing for testing DYNAMICS!...

CD Title: "Round-Up"
Artist: Richard Hayman - Erich Kunzel & Cincinnati Pops Orchestra
Label: Telarc 1986/2006
Cat.#: CD-80141
UPC: 0-89408-01412-3
(Hybrid SACD/DSD CD)

Amazon.com: Round-Up: Cincinnati Pops Orchestra, Kunzel: Music

Check out Track 8, "Pops Hoedown" at about 3:45 to 4:45. This disc is a collection of the classic western movie and TV show themes and medleys in Telarc's Digital masters and Sound Effects collection. Again, it's kind of corny but it WILL test the limits of your system's dynamics!

One of the other better tracks is the theme for "The Magnificent Seven". Sound effects include gunfight gunshots, crickets and a crackling camp fire with howling coyotes, mooing cows and cowboys on a cattle drive.

For a serious Subwoofer/Electric Bass Guitar workout with all types of percussive accents via Reggae Dub, try...

Artist: Groundation
Album: Dub Wars (2005)
Label: Young Tree Records
Cat.# YTR-1227CD
UPC 7-51937-28272-3

Tracks: "Dub Rise" and more.

If you like magic mushrooms, Heavy Metal, and Reggae Dub, LOL, check out:

Artist: Dub Trio
Album: New Heavy (2006)
Label: Roir Records
Cat.#: RUSCD8298
UPC: 0 53436 82982 0

Try track 10, "Cool Out & Coexist" among others.

That's all for now.


----------



## RCK SHW (May 9, 2011)

Gaucho - Steely Dan
Skyscraper - David Lee Roth
Hell Freezes Over - Eagles
Fields of Gold - Sting
Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd

I work as a sound engineer and have used these on systems all over the world. Just wish the system in my cars could come close to matching some of the systems I get the privilege of mixing on...


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

TrickyRicky said:


> "thats the way you do it, you play your guitar on the MTV, we gots to install microwave ovens custom kitchen deliveries....."
> 
> 
> ^
> I think this is a good SQ track. Especially the beggining.


it was one of the 1st major label all digital recordings DDD, you combine that with knopfler's analytical producer's ear and you get one of the best recorded rock albums ever.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

steely dan, ricky don't lose that number was a big fav of mine 20 + years ago for demoing b&w or a/d/s home spks...made them really jump with nice mid bass and imaging, karl denson's tiny little universe, because of her beauty, luv the sax and horns, lyle lovette, bears (vocals and giutar are fantastic) also church (it just has that big full rich sound to it mixed w/rockabelly piano), sade, bring me home (her voice melts your ear wax), adele, someone like you (because the production is so much better then anything ella or billie did) not really comparing her to the greats (also joss stone works here for me), but her voice is amazing as their voices where, the avett brothers, i and love and you (exacting lyrics, clean and clear in detail), alison kraus & union station, the lucky one (exacting insturmentiation of blugrass and amazing vocals), muse uprising (need a little hard hitting), pink floyd, shine on you crazy diamond, bettye lavette, i do not want what i havent got/joy (because you need a grunt song and in the right car you think you can reach out and touch her), black keys, lonely boy, or sister(well produced white boy blues), cake, long time (i just fracking like it), beck, everybody's gotta learn sometime (cover) (well produced witheanough "soft" moments to hear the noise floor), seldom seen kid, grounds for divorce (you can feel the bass slide kick in on this song, it maked the hair stand up on my neck as the sub moves a massive amount of air), chris rea, road to hell (because you need a slide guitar), and the gourds, gin and juice (cause it's fun).
mfsl cd's where the do do 13 or so years ago, i had a bunch of the older stuff on their cd's (later lost in an accident), it is not like the "re-mastered" stuff of today, i bought van halen's 1984 remastered, i put it in to hear hot for teacher...it was missing the low end and low mid bass, sounded like bad compressed files...


----------



## esmokah (Apr 25, 2011)

I haven't seen Alan Parsons Project listed. Every album of theirs sounds great! The album Tales of Mystery and Imagination is aural secks


----------



## Lord Raven (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey guys..

Great choice everyone.. I am still working on my SQ system, and have been learning a lot out here.. This is a great thread, I have most of the music in FLAC listed above.. Keep posting people, in case I am missing out on some good music I would come here for a reference..  And I wish HDtrack.com start taking orders from outside America.. I would love it if someone (who has HDtracks) could share something from their re-mastered stuff over email.. 

Cheers!!!


----------

